# So much drivers, no more surge



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm not sure if this is in your city, but, in Boston, there are so much drivers on Uber, Lyft, and Fasten now. There's barely anymore surge pricing unless during special events. Same thing in your city?


----------



## Skipster (Jun 29, 2016)

yep


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

yup......hardly drive at all now.


----------



## Thef9llowing (Aug 29, 2016)

Same here in SF


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

Sucks to be y'all lol. I'm in Chicago and we surge everyday including at both airport's lol.


----------

